# Hope pro 2 or Dt Swiss 240?



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok so I need some new wheel and I have it narrowed down to two sets of wheels. The first set is made with Hope Pro 2 hubs, Dt swiss revolution spokes, Sun equalizer 21 rims and aluminum nipples. This set is around $350. The second set have in mind is built exactly the same as the first set except it had dt swiss 240 hubs (dusk hubs). This second set is around $450. So, is it worth the extra $100 for the 240's? I know they save weight but are they really worth it? Oh also if you have any pics of any setup wit either of theset hubs that would be cool. I like pics


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

DT 240's without a doubt for myself. Build quality, ease of servicing and reliability makes it worth it.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

neither go with the tune king and kong!!!!!
they are way lighter and stiffer!
plus the come in cool colors and are hand made in germany
the set retails for 520$ these are totally worth the extra$


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

it really about how much money you are willing to spend. i race on the hope pro II's because for the money they cannot be beat. light, strong, reliable, easy to maintain, parts availiable.....i have them on four wheelsets ranging from training wheels to my carbon fiber edge wheels.

but they are not the very absolute best/lightest. just a great hub for alot less money. if you look around.....or pm me....you can find them for less.


for the extra 100.00 go with the hope's and spend the extra money on going lighter somewhere else on your bike. you would have to spend alot more to justify lighter/quality difference in a hub.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Seeing as the OP is looking at $450 for a complete wheel build i think $500 + for JUST the hubs is going to be a no no... I may be wrong though.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes correct. No fancy tune, chris king, or extralite hubs for me. Cant afford those ha ha


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

i have both options, the Hope's on my beater and the DTs on my lighter race bike, i'd have to say spend the extra $100 now the DTs are great hubs and they're lighter - and after all this is a weight weenies forum. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

Lately Hope Pro IIs have become heavier for some reason. Both front and rear each weigh in 10 g more (on average) from what I have seen at the LBS. Couldn't figure out why or what they changed. Anyone else seen this? Any idea what's up?

Other than that I would say go Hope for the front and 240 for the rear. Best of both worlds because most of the weight savings of the DT come from the rear hub.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

The 240s are definitely worth the extra money. The 240s are around $400 for the hubs alone. The Hope Pro2s are around $200 for the hubs alone (wiggle.co.uk).


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

are the revolutions a good spoke choice for this setup?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Dtswiss revolutions, Sun EQ21 and DTswiss 240S is a good setup. 450 is a good price if it is built good.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Weights..*

I'm gona built it with the rim brake version of the rim as I currently am using rim brakes but plan to upgrade to discs in the future. Any idea of a weight for this set up? (Dt revolutions, Aluminum nipples, Dt swiss 240s or hope pro 2, and sun equalizer 21 [Rim brake version])


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

bikerboyj17 said:


> I'm gona built it with the rim brake version of the rim as I currently am using rim brakes but plan to upgrade to discs in the future. Any idea of a weight for this set up? (Dt revolutions, Aluminum nipples, Dt swiss 240s or hope pro 2, and sun equalizer 21 [Rim brake version])


Time to fire up a spread sheet program, and then do some online surfing.

Part weights can be found here:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=199
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

you can also find posted pictures using the search button and wading through the threads to find pictures of weights.

All of those parts for those wheels and the hubs are pretty standard. It should not take you more than 30 mins of internet surfing to find out the answer to your question.


----------



## a_burnside (Dec 18, 2008)

*Wheel Weights*

Here is a spreadsheet that I have been working on
Hope this helps!:thumbsup: 
BTW, all of these weights were taken out of the 2009 QBP catalog, except for the Mavics and Stan's, which were found online


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

i have a similar setup (albeit with a lefty front hub and DT aerolite spokes) and they are a great wheel set. am classic hubs are great value.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd get the 240's and if they blow up DT is great for warranties.


----------



## razmaru (Feb 23, 2009)

im waitin on my own set of hope wheels to arrive from CRC (cant wait!!  ).....hope hubs, dt 4.2 and dt comp.... not the blingest nor the lightest but id wager they are a good compromise between weight and price.

I was actually contemplating between the 240 and the pro 2.... almost sunk for the 240 but i had to think with my wallet instead of my ego. So i went pro 2, as it allowed me to get a pair or saw rotors plus 6 bolts for em (im on CT rotors), all that for less then just the dt 240 wheelset.

depends on your own budget really.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, CRC has some incredible prices...I don't see how they can build a complete wheelset cheaper than if you only bought Hope 2 hubs in the US. And they ship for free!

The only negative I see with the Hope 2's from what I've read is they are LOUD. Then again, I'm getting tired of having to rub the back tire of slower riders to get their attention so maybe a loud hub will help 

My main debate has been the Mavic 717 Vs. DT 4.2. I feel the Stans ZTR and Sun 21 are too fragile if not racing.


----------



## razmaru (Feb 23, 2009)

i couldnt make up mind between those rims too....but i went 4.2d coz for one thing they are wider than the 717....they can be converted tubeless with the kit, more or less same weight with the 717. 

my trade off was a slightly higher cost and its presta valve only rft:

i heard the hopes in the shop....yeap it was really loud (i have pedestrian probs too :devil....then again its in an enclosed shop so i suspect it might be softer outside.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

a_burnside said:


> Here is a spreadsheet that I have been working on
> Hope this helps!:thumbsup:
> BTW, all of these weights were taken out of the 2009 QBP catalog, except for the Mavics and Stan's, which were found online


I did the same comparison last week, albeit by hand calculations. I should have used a spreadsheet also, nice to have it organized. Cost on the Crossmax SL is about $620 while the SLR is $720. One of the worst things about building your own wheelset is the spokes. Because you have to buy in bulk and some hubs need multiple spoke lengths, the spoke prices go up really fast to where it is uneconomical. For my custom wheelset the spokes alone where about 25% of the build price. :madman:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Those Tune's are looking pretty tasty. But these Hope's take it. Pulled this from ebay sellers auction. He/she has had some very nice things up for sale as of late:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I have Pro II and 240s and a 340. They are all nice hubs. Is there a significant difference between them? The Hope is louder, yes. The 240 is not without its own sounds. The drag-spin test gives it to the Hope. It spins freeer, rider on or off the bike. Servicing is a slight edge to Hope, although the 240's Star Ratchet System is elegantly simple- only three major moving parts. Options for axles goes to Hope. A lot easier to make conversions. Sealing on the rear is about equal, but perhaps a bit edging over to Hope. Front goes to DT if you use 20mm, otherwise a draw for qr. Hope has a few more engagement points, if that makes a difference to you (24 vs. 18).

Is it that much better? You take your pick. On the bike, I find them to be equal, with the only real difference being fewer moving parts in the engagement mech for DT. CS from Hope has been great.


----------



## razmaru (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice, it seems i made a good choice in going for the hope. seeing as the 240s were way more expensive compared to what they had to offer.

seriously looking forward for my new wheels to arrive


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

RaveOn said:


> Yeah, CRC has some incredible prices...I don't see how they can build a complete wheelset cheaper than if you only bought Hope 2 hubs in the US. And they ship for free!
> 
> The only negative I see with the Hope 2's from what I've read is they are LOUD. Then again, I'm getting tired of having to rub the back tire of slower riders to get their attention so maybe a loud hub will help
> 
> My main debate has been the Mavic 717 Vs. DT 4.2. I feel the Stans ZTR and Sun 21 are too fragile if not racing.


I went with hope II pros, revoluton spokes and 4.2D rims and i am pretty happy, they are a little heavier then i calaculated but still fairy light for the CRC price.
as far as loud, well they are a little loud and i don't like kings for that reason, but they do get people out of the way without having to say anything!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

JoshS said:


> I went with hope II pros, revoluton spokes and 4.2D rims and i am pretty happy, they are a little heavier then i calaculated but still fairy light for the CRC price.
> as far as loud, well they are a little loud and i don't like kings for that reason, but they do get people out of the way without having to say anything!


With a little bit of lube, 240 become a lot more quiet. I usually put a bit of finish line wet lube in there. (less friction also)


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

JoshS said:


> I went with hope II pros, revoluton spokes and 4.2D rims and i am pretty happy, they are a little heavier then i calaculated but still fairy light for the CRC price.
> as far as loud, well they are a little loud and i don't like kings for that reason, but they do get people out of the way without having to say anything!


Do they make noise when you're pedaling or just when you coast?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

limba said:


> Do they make noise when you're pedaling or just when you coast?


 just coasting, when rolling they are smooth, 
maby someone can help me with this, i have one ride on the rims, but the casette/free wheel seems to be really tight, before i had pedals on the bike, when i would move it, the cranks would spin too, since the one ride it is a little looser but the wheel still stops alot sooner then i expect when i spin it, anyone else have this on a brand new hub?


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah most rear hubs will have a break in period. 

after about 100-200 miles everything should settle in. the grease that comes in the hope pro II hubs is crazy lihgt. after they break in you can wipe/clean it all down really good and regrease. the loud noise will go away for about 50 miles then get back to normal. i run a regular weight grease because i get alot of either snow or water crossings depending on the season. also i clean/regrease every 2-3 months because of that.

you can go way longer, but 1-2 a year is standard and you can check out your pawls for wear or broken parts.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

JoshS said:


> I went with hope II pros, revoluton spokes and 4.2D rims and i am pretty happy, they are a little heavier then i calaculated but still fairy light for the CRC price.


That is the setup I'm looking to get. What is the actual "real world" weight?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I calc'd like 1544 revolution spokes, but got 1644, which is what i calc'd for the competion spokes, so who knows what happened


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

I hear ya...

The thin rev spokes with the 2/1.5 make me a little nervous

But since I was looking for a wheelset that was no more than 1650g, this will work fine for me. I'll be coming from 1988g wheelset so...


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

*xtr?*

I've been riding xtr wheels for the last couple years and have been looking at 'upgrading' over the winter...but if anything, these numbers tell me that they are pretty hard to beat in terms of weight and price. Given that I have these wheels already, I'm not seeing much in terms of a reason to switch.

Thanks for putting the data together...


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

RaveOn said:


> I hear ya...
> 
> The thin rev spokes with the 2/1.5 make me a little nervous
> 
> But since I was looking for a wheelset that was no more than 1650g, this will work fine for me. I'll be coming from 1988g wheelset so...


yesterday i ripped my XTR deraileur off, it took out 2 spokes and damaged a few others.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

JoshS said:


> yesterday i ripped my XTR deraileur off, it took out 2 spokes and damaged a few others.


That sucks! I know the feeling :madman:

Lately I've been a victim of jinx. Recent example: At the trailhead someone asked me if I was running tubeless, I said "no, been using the same tube for almost a year"...I ended up walking 3 miles back to car from a flat.

Lets see if the jinx is gone. My paper thin carbon bars have been flawless and are holding up well. (I'll report back if they break this weekend) ut:


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

69erSycip said:


> One of the worst things about building your own wheelset is the spokes. Because you have to buy in bulk and some hubs need multiple spoke lengths


Any good LBS will sell you as many spokes as you need, they won't make you buy a whole box


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

a_burnside said:


> Here is a spreadsheet that I have been working on
> Hope this helps!:thumbsup:
> BTW, all of these weights were taken out of the 2009 QBP catalog, except for the Mavics and Stan's, which were found online


Cool it looks like american classic, then xtrs win actually. Good to know it is simple.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

RaveOn said:


> That sucks! I know the feeling :madman:
> 
> Lately I've been a victim of jinx. Recent example: At the trailhead someone asked me if I was running tubeless, I said "no, been using the same tube for almost a year"...I ended up walking 3 miles back to car from a flat.
> 
> Lets see if the jinx is gone. My paper thin carbon bars have been flawless and are holding up well. (I'll report back if they break this weekend) ut:


this is not my week, When i went to the bike shop to get a new derailleur hanger, i was backing out and side swiped a pole. I thought to my self, "I know there is a pole back there" , I stopped and checked all my mirrors, "it must be farther back then i thought" then all of a sudden the truck shook, "dang it!"

On another note, I took apart my rear wheels on my stumpy and on my epic yesterday. the epic is a Hope pro 2, XR 4.2D rims and revolution spokes with quick release. and SJ is speci/Dt swiss XR 4.2 rims, super comp spokes, and I think a 240 hub with a 10mm skewer. but then again looking at pics it looks like a 340, can anyone tell me.

SJ rear wheel 866g W/ tape, skewer 66g
Epic Rear Wheel 899g w/ tape, skewer 52g


----------



## bikein_24_7 (Apr 16, 2009)

does anyone know if its possible to convert dt swiss 20mm axel hub (front) to normal QR skewers? just upgraded my forks and so want a temporary fix without having to by a new hub or wheel?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

bikein_24_7 said:


> does anyone know if its possible to convert dt swiss 20mm axel hub (front) to normal QR skewers? just upgraded my forks and so want a temporary fix without having to by a new hub or wheel?


possibly, look here:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories-(1)/Hub-Conversion-Kits.aspx


----------



## razmaru (Feb 23, 2009)

*got my wheels!*

i just got my much awaited hope pro 2/ dt 4.2d wheelset a little over a week ago....they look simply awesome, lots of bling for not so much buck.

came well packaged in CRC box, with folded cardboard slotted in between the wheels to prevent movement while in transit.

ive weighed them in the shop without rotors but with rim tape. came up to exactly 1770g
front was 820g, rear was 950g. Pretty close to my calculations. Build was with DT comp spokes.

rode them for a week now to bed them in. Lost spoke tension after the early rides, but that was to be expected (it even comes with a sticker on the shipping papers advising spoke retensioning after first few rides). swung by to my LBS to get it all tensioned up, been holding true till now, spokes stayed nice and tight.

I could feel substantial difference in rotating weight compared to my old wheels, but then again they were crap, wtb speeddisc on non-series shimano hubs.


----------

